# Tác dụng hạt macca



## Nuts Authentic (8 Tháng mười 2022)

Cây macca là một đặc biệt cây giống, cho ra loại hạt với nhiều chất dinh dưỡng bậc nhất thế giới. Là một loại hạt có giá trị dinh dưỡng trong nhóm các loại hạt dinh dưỡng và _tác dụng của macca hạt_ cũng có rất nhiều.
Macca kernel has a green cover, round format, inside as a kernel was wrapper by a hard layer. Hạt mắc ca ăn rất ngon, nhiều chất dinh dưỡng. _Tác dụng của macca_ lại nhiều tích cực trong công việc nâng cao sức khỏe, phòng bệnh tật,…Trước khi tìm hiêu _tác dụng của hạt macca_ thì hãy cùng xem qua nguồn gốc và giá trị dinh dưỡng của hạt macca nhé!
*1. Nguồn gốc hạt macca*
Hạt macca có tên Tiếng Anh là macadamia, còn có tên gọi khác là Mắc ca. Hạt macca có nguồn gốc xuất xừ từ nước Úc và được trông ở nhiều nơi trên thế giới, trong đó có Việt Nam. Ở Việt Nam, vùng thích hợp để trồng macca nhất là khu vực Tây Bắc và Tây Nguyên. Do nhiều vùng có đặc điểm khác nhau nên chúng ta cũng có đa dạng các giống hạt như hạt Điện Biên, Dak lak, Lâm Đồng,…
*2. Giá trị dinh dưỡng*
Hạt macca là loại hạt giàu calo, nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, có chứa nhiều chất béo. Đặc biệt là các loại vitamin và các loại khoáng chất thiết yếu có lợi cho sức khỏe. Theo ước tính, khoảng 100g hạt macca sẽ chứa khoảng 718 calo, 8g protein, 75g chất béo, 8.6g chất xơ, 13.82g Carbs và các loại dưỡng chất khác như: Mangan, đồng, Thiamine, sắt, magie, vitamin,… Với giá trị dinh dưỡng lớn thì _tác dụng của hạt macca _đem đến cũng rất nhiều.
*Một số tác dụng của hạt macca
1.Hạt macca tốt cho sức khỏe tim mạc*h
Hạt macca không chứa cholesterol có khả năng làm giảm các nguy cơ dẫn đến bệnh tim mạch. Tiêu thụ hạt macca giảm các triệu chứng và kiểm soát các vấn đề về tim mạch.
*2. Cải thiện da, chống oxy hóa*
Hạt macca có chưa lượng lớn chất chống oxy hóa, vitamin E. Từ đó làm chậm quá trình lão hóa, cải thiện da của cơ thể đồng thời giảm nguy cơ ung thư. Chính vì thế mọi người nên sử dụng hạt macca hàng ngày bởi những lợi ích mà nó đem lại.
*3. Tác dụng của hạt macca với đường tiêu hóa*
Nhiều câu hỏi được mọi người đặt ra là “Ăn hạt macca có béo không ?” và câu trả lời là “Không”. Hạt macca có nhiều chất xơ, cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa và mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho đường ruột, hạn chế nguy cơ táo bón.
*4. Tác dụng của hạt macca với não bộ*
Một trong những công dụng của macca là khả năng tăng cường và bảo vệ các tế bào của não bộ. Hạt macca có chứa tocotrienols bảo vệ não bộ khỏi các tác động xấu từ glutamate. Một số nghiên cứu còn chỉ ra rằng, axit oleic có trong hạt macca có tác dụng ngăn ngừa căng thẳng, giảm viêm. Ngoài ra còn tăng cường trí nhớ cho não bộ từ đó giúp não bộ khỏe mạnh và nhanh nhạy hơn.
*5. Tác dụng của hạt macca với xương khớp*
Hạt macca có chứa nhiều canxi giúp xương chắc khỏe giảm nguy cơ loãng xương, giảm thiểu các bệnh về xương khớp. Hạt macca cũng là loại hạt cần thiết cho bà bầu và bổ sung canxi cho bé.
*6. Cải thiện hội chứng chuyển hóa
Để tìm hiểu kĩ hơn tác dụng của macca hạt xem tại đây:*


----------

